# .17 hmr question?



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

I have recently purchased a .17 hmr rifle and was wondering about using it for small predetor hunting.
Is it to small or is adiquite for hunting.
I'm just getting into the sport and any tips or info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

17 HMR iis a little small. But it all depends on range and type of critter. I hear they can kill and elk at 200 yds. J/K. :O•-:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Shoot the 20gr ammo and it'll work great on fox and smaller critters. I agree with Al, the HMR is a little small for coyotes.

Awesome for small varmints though.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had a buddy who shot two yotes with them, he said they curled up in a ball, stood up and never saw them again...all that does is train them to not come into calls.


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info, does anyone have any recommendations on a .223 on a budget? I've surched a bit for one and haven't seen any for less than $600.
Thanks again for the info..


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... /1763.html


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

by the way that is not my .223 but I think it is a great deal.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

17 HMR would work on maybe fox and smaller animals. Look at the New England arms for a cheap 223 rifle. They are single shots but are pretty accurate. 
Also the savage edge are pretty inexpensive. My cousins dad bought a 22-250 and it is one accurate rifle.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I've killed lots of foxes with my HMR. Works perfectly! I've seen yotes taken down my them, but not my preferred weapon. I'd take the shot if that is all I had, but I'd go for a head shot. So if you keep it fox and smaller, you should be golden.


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

So I finally broke down and bought a rock river ar15 chambered in .223
Can't wait to give it a try. Thanks for the insight..


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

kokehead said:


> So I finally broke down and bought a rock river ar15 chambered in .223
> Can't wait to give it a try. Thanks for the insight..


For $450??


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

good choice  
RRA all the way


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I killed a whitetail deer less than a 1/2 a mile from Rock River Arms this past fall. true story

They know how to make guns where I come from, let me tell ya. The Springfield Armory is there, Baer Arms was close in Erie IL, but moved a few miles across the Missississippiippi River to LeClaire Iowa. The Army's small arms development center is there in Rock Island IL at the Rock Island Arsenal.

The John Browning Museum is at the Rock Island Arsenal. Biggest bunch of guns outside of the Winchester Museum in Cody WY, incredible place.

RRA makes a good AR rifle and a great 1911 pistol.

I'm done.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, I forgot. Armalite is there too. Armalite used to be across the street from the Springfield Armory but when I was home a couple months ago I see their building is empty. 

Eagle Arms was their too, but I think they merged with RRA, or Baer, or Armalite...can't remember.


----------

